# I'm sick of thunderbird!!



## maryanjo (Feb 13, 2007)

I am thoroughly sick of Thunderbird. I have tried everything. I've gone through the procedures to get my emails back after Thunderbird starts like it's its first time. It happens at least once every two weeks and can happen twice in one week. It is so unpredictable! Trouble is its actually the best interface of any email client. I used to love it. I never had this happen before I graduated to Thunderbird 2.
Can I go back to a previous version?
My emails deal with my businesses. I can't afford to lose emails. I have to save every email onto my desktop. I just can't take a chance. It is so tedious.
Has anyone out there discovered an email client that is as good if not better than Thunderbird? 

Please let me know.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

All of my email is hosted by Google. You can have goole host your domains email for free. I leave everything on the web. Less chance of viruses getting on my pc that way. Although you will probably want to use an actual client for email. Before I switched all my email over to using the Web based interfaces, I used Eudora for many years. Well before Al Gore invented the Internet.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I had firefox 1.5 and did a backup and then installed firefox 2.0 but did not like it. So I downloaded and installed 1.5 again overtop of 2.0 and all was ok or almost. Did a restore I made and had to reinstall one Extension. Then I was back like nothing ever happen.

But I used MozBackup
Homepage: http://mozbackup.jasnapaka.com/
Support: http://forum.jasnapaka.com/

I backup Thunderbird with it also and keep backup and each time I have updated Thunderbird 1.5 I back up first. Still using Thunderbird 1.5.0.14 and all works great for me. 
So I would guess that you could do the same back up and restore like I did with firefox


----------



## bozz (Sep 18, 2003)

Take a look at these articles and see if they help.

Disappearing mail

Compacting folders

Standard diagnostic


----------



## maryanjo (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you guys. Yes I have tried those options. I did it again for the last time and guess what? Yes, it happened again after just two days. Something is terribly wrong but I decided to look for another email client. I think I've found it. 
Foxmail is free and has a wonderfully easy interface. It seems to have all the right stuff ... and so intuitive. It's the major email programs in Japan and becoming more and more popular in other countries. The only big drawback, but it hasn't stopped me being able to use it, is that the help files are in Japanese which is as useful as a chocolate tea cup. But I love it. I'm just going with it and seeing if there's any problems... cross fingers. If anyone knows of a help file in English that would be great. It's dead easy though and swish looking. If you're looking for a thunderbird alternative, give it a try.

Thunderbird? I trashed it, and slammed the lid on the bin with a resounding thud.


----------



## dixi (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi maryanjo, I was just browsing around after I read that you changed from Thunderbird (what a pity, I've had no probs at all with it) and I read a review that said "By default Foxmail is in chinese. To use in english, go to Installation Directory and delete the 'Chinese lgb' file". I hope that helps you a bit.
I would like to try Firefox, but I would like to keep Thunderbird, can anyone help me with that one please?


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

you can use firefox and thunderbird on the same pc,

firefox is a browser and thunderbird is an email client,

just go to firefox's website http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/ and download firefox and install it like you would any other program. :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Backup you email. You can back up to CD too.
Archive & Access Mail on CD
This would be good to do even after you get things fixed.

But this is not for the foxmail.

If you really want Thunderbird again then go back to the 1.5 version.


----------



## maryanjo (Feb 13, 2007)

Dixi, in your reply you said to delete the lgb file in install directory. Everything in the program is in English except the help files. If I delete the lgb file, how will that change the help file to English? Also I don't know where the install directory is. It's not in the Foxmail folder. Do you mean I have to reinstall the program?

I think you meant Foxmail, not Firefox. You can try Foxmail and still keep Thunderbird on the same pc. I think you will like Foxmail. It would be sensible to keep TB. If its working well then don't change. I would still be using TB if it worked.

I was backing up each email onto my desktop with TB. That wasn't really a problem, the problem was having to reinstall all my accounts again... so tedious... like twice a week.

I just love Foxmail now... it displays emails so nicely.


----------



## maryanjo (Feb 13, 2007)

I just discovered that Foxmail downloads yahoo and hotmail free accounts ... but they don't come out right... but its a start. I havn't figured out what POP3 server it should be. It seems to work it its set at localhost. The only problem is that the yahoo and hotmail emails import with gibberish (a language spoken by the extinct people of Gibber). If anyone knows a solution to that please post.


----------



## dixi (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Gizzy, Maryanjo was correct, I did mean Foxmail,(duh!) yes, I already have FireFox! 
and it is great ! I appreciate your help.
Maryanjo, I'm sorry I can't offer you anymore than the info I have already given, I read it at majorgeeks.com , under 'mail utilities', and it was an older version at that, I anticipate going through the same drama as you when I install FoxMail, maybe someone with a bit more knowledge will be able to help both of us..please guys.
When you had probs with ThunderBird, did you go to to MozillaZine Forums? they were very helpful. Regards.


----------



## dixi (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi again, it seems that you do have to uninstall FoxMail 06 and reinstall version 05 English, and apparently your e-mails will still be in the 05 box. I Googled 'english version Foxmail' and came up with some answers that could help. Mabye give it a try, good luck.


----------



## maryanjo (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks Dixi. I did that but kept version 6 on. Version 5 is so unsophisticated compared with 6, and the emails come through in plain text with huge gaps between lines. So I have kept v 6. Maybe a better English version will appear. It's only the help files that are in Chinese and you don't really need them anyway. Thanks everyone for all your input.


----------



## dixi (Jan 10, 2008)

You are very welcome. Can I ask where you downloaded Foxmail from please? I'm getting some very suss sites.


----------



## maryanjo (Feb 13, 2007)

http://www.freewarefiles.com/search.php

I still haven't given up on Thunderbird I'm going to see what's going on with my machine. However, Foxmail is so cool.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Like I said above if you want Thunderbird then try installing Thunderbird 1.5.0.14 again and not the 2.x version.


----------

